# Phragmipedium Petite Queillette



## Djthomp28 (Dec 7, 2020)

Phragmipedium Petite Queillette is besseae x andreettae. These are blooming for the second time from flask. I think all of the plants from flasks bloomed within a month last year. All were cute but I only kept three. Two are in bloom now, and the other is in bud. I will post it when it opens.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 7, 2020)

Very nice!
David


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2020)

Love it! I need a division of this beauty.


----------



## musa (Dec 8, 2020)

Beautiful! Love that colour.
How long did it take from flask till bloom?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks all!



musa said:


> Beautiful! Love that colour.
> How long did it take from flask till bloom?


About 2 years give or take a couple months. One of the benefits of the smaller phrags is generally a shorter maturity time.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2020)

Those are good ones. Thanks for sharing. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## musa (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks, Jay. That is a fast maturing.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Dec 9, 2020)

The one I got from you is holding a seed pod with kovachii


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 9, 2020)

ThienNgo Le said:


> The one I got from you is holding a seed pod with kovachii


That will be fantasitic!


----------



## shariea (Dec 9, 2020)

So round and pink! Love them


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

Beautiful. I'd also love a division of one of those. I don't see much andreettae in them. Does it show up the size i.e. are they smaller than besseae?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 17, 2020)

The third clone finally opened.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 17, 2020)

TrueNorth said:


> Does it show up the size i.e. are they smaller than besseae?



The size is pretty similar to besseae. Some clones have more andreettae influence with a slight twist to the petals. Outside of the color, the influence is slight in these. You can see a bit of the andreettae in the base of the petals. There is a slight reflex at the bottom of the petals moving away from the staminode.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 2, 2021)

This is the one I got from you


----------



## shariea (Feb 2, 2021)

Lovely


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 2, 2021)

My 2 Prags came from LeNguyen's Garden. He grows some beautiful Plants!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 3, 2021)

ThienNgo Le said:


> This is the one I got from you



It looks amazing! Thanks for sharing how it is doing.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 3, 2021)

I'v had it less than 2 weeks. seems to be ok so far!


----------



## Don I (Feb 3, 2021)

Beautiful.
Don


----------

